# Duda con bateria 3.7v+3.7v=7.4v de tablet



## Darkus62 (Jun 4, 2016)

Buenas, tengo una tablet china de 10" que usa dos baterías de 3.7 a 3500mah conectadas en serie para un total de 7.4v. Sucede que estas baterías para que esten en serie se conectan a un circuito que hace las suma de sus voltajes y ademas tiene el conector de las baterias a la tablet. Le tuve que cambiar las baterias, pero cuando ya estan soldadas al circuito, hay un integrado que se calienta, mido con el tester el voltaje de las baterías y en estas comienza a bajar rápidamente su voltaje.
Quería saber si hay alguna manera de adaptar las baterias a la tablet para no tener que usar este circuito o alguna otra solución. Por favor no me pregunten el modelo, esta es una tablet que vendían en mi país y de la cual no es fácil conseguir repuestos. Adjunto las fotos del circuito.
Espero sus respuestas muchas gracias.


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 4, 2016)

Las celdas tienen ambas el mismo voltaje al conectarlas? Lo que creo que es el circuito seria el balanceador de carga, las celdas de litio no se balancean solas y necesitan un circuito que garantice que ambas tienen el mismo voltaje, puede que se está calentando al intentar balancear las celdas con una diferencia de voltaje.


----------



## Darkus62 (Jun 4, 2016)

¿Tienen que tener el mismo voltaje? ¿No es indiferente siempre y cuando ambas tengan mas de 3.7v y entregen la misma corriente, en este caso 3500mah?


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 4, 2016)

Lo que pasa es que al recargarse, estas no lo hacen balanceado el voltaje por su cuenta, así que al dar 8,4V (carga máxima) una podría en realidad estar recibiendo 4,5V (sobrecarga) mientras que la otra 3,9V.

Ya que no se distribuye el voltaje solo en estas celdas, es necesario tener un circuito que balancee la carga para evitar daños, por eso, si las pilas tienen voltaje diferentes al conectarlas, el circuito podría intentar descargar una para balancearlas.


----------



## Darkus62 (Jun 4, 2016)

¿Como hago para que ambas estén al mismo voltaje? ¿Las cargo directamente con un cargador con los cables pelados y conectados a los cables positivo y negativo de las baterias?


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2016)

Recomendaría mejor que descargaras una con una resistencia hasta igualar la otra, a menos de que el voltaje baje de 3,3V esto seria más simple y seguro.

¿Podrías escribir el código del chip que se calienta?


----------



## Darkus62 (Jun 5, 2016)

Tiene escrito esto: ava8 s8232a

Otra pregunta, una de las baterías tiene 4.11v y la otra tenia 4.03v y al pasar los días esta ultima ahora marca 4.00v ¿es normal que se descargue sin estar conectada a nada? ¿Es normal que la otra tenga 4.11v si la capacidad es de 3.7v?


----------



## Nuyel (Jun 5, 2016)

Veré lo del chip, luego comento.

Las baterías tienen un voltaje nominal de 3,7V pero el voltaje descargadas es 3,2V (por seguridad no debe bajar pasando de ahí) y carga plena a 4,2V, ese voltaje está bien.


----------



## Darkus62 (Jun 9, 2016)

Buenas, hice lo que me dijiste y ahora ambas baterias tienen 4.11v, las solde al circuito, medi el voltaje y ambas seguian indicando los 4.11v y lo conecte a la tablet pero nada que encendio. La deje un rato con el circuito conectado y despues saque el circuito con las baterias, medi con el tester y una me marcaba 0.98 y la otra 0.68. Claro que no encenderia porque no llega a los 7.4v. Desolde ambas baterias y las medi con el tester y ahora si me median los 4.11v. 
Ya no se que le pasa a esta cosa =/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 25, 2016)

Tratá de conseguir o comprar otra batería usada . . .


----------

